# Successful & Astonishing North American '60's-'90's Singers (no jazz, classical),,,,,,



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

For North American rock, pop, blues, country, folk, soul, R&B, etc. this thread celebrates successful & astonishing singers of the '60's-'90's as _singers _-- regardless of their accomplishments as instrumentalists, songwriters, actors, dancers, celebrities, humanitarians, moralists, etc. In the whirr of publicity and commentary sometimes we forget how well they sing. Name one singer with at least three songs they recorded. I'll start with k.d. lang. She applies her big and attractive voice with finesse, humor, and flexibility to country, pop, and blues styles:

Constant Craving
Miss Chatelaine
Crying


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Jackson Frank

Milk and honey
You never wanted me
A Stitch in Time


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Linda Ronstadt

Tumbling Dice
Blue Bayou
La Charreada


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> Jackson Frank
> 
> Milk and honey
> You never wanted me
> A Stitch in Time


Milk and Honey: Beautiful voice, wonderful yet sad song.


----------

